# Need Info On Selling My 228. Just Info.



## nightsblood (May 25, 2007)

Ive been on enough forums to know, this is probably not a "for sale" forum so, all I need is some advise first.

Ive got a Sig P228 9mm that I picked up a year or so ago and Im looking to sell it to finance another venture. I dont shooot much anymore so, its kinda been my back up weapon for a while. Anyway, what are the going used prices for the 228? I figure a gunshop would likely just rip me off so, Im checking to see my option.

Any help is appreciated, thx.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but my 9mm 229 purchased used cost me $500.00 with two magazines. The 228 is simular, but may be harder to find. Can you shop several gunstores for trade-in price differences?


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

Around here, some police departments are "dumping" their old SIGS which impacts price....there is nothing wrong with a used P228...I just got another one for $400.00...used police weapon....funny thing is most departments are short on money for ammo and these weapons are not "shot out"...

I would suspect yours would call for around $500.00 being clean as you say. Good luck.


----------

